# Dudes, Where's my dipstick??



## iloveMY98GTi (Jul 22, 2009)

I recently bought a 98 VW GTI. I can see the transmission oil dipstick but can't seem to find the oil dipstick anywhere. Can someone tell me where to find it? I think it may be missing, unless it isn't as noticeable and easy to find as the trans dipstick


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Dudes, Where's my dipstick?? (iloveMY98GTi)*

I thought they didnt have tranny dipsticks... just engine oil.
idk. bump tho.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Dudes, Where's my dipstick?? (iloveMY98GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iloveMY98GTi* »_I recently bought a 98 VW GTI. I can see the transmission oil dipstick but can't seem to find the oil dipstick anywhere. Can someone tell me where to find it? I think it may be missing, unless it isn't as noticeable and easy to find as the trans dipstick









Lol, are you sure you were looking at the transmission dip stik? there's only engine oil dip stick, transmission doesn't have it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Dudes, Where's my dipstick?? (iloveMY98GTi)*


----------



## vdub4lyf (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Dudes, Where's my dipstick?? (iloveMY98GTi)*

that's the OIL dipstick that your looking at , theres NO trans. dip stick.


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Dudes, Where's my dipstick?? (iloveMY98GTi)*

ha dipstick


----------



## turbotwo28 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Dudes, Where's my dipstick?? (Bryoc)*

This is a classic joke I figured I share for those that haven't heard of it.....
A blonde woman walks into an auto parts store and the parts man asks how she is doing and what can he do for her. She replies, "Fine, I need a seven-ten cap for my car." The man asks," A seven-ten cap? Where does it go, I've never heard of such a thing?" 
The blonde angrily replies, "It goes on top of the engine and don't think just because I'm blonde I don't know what I'm talking about!!" Perplexed, the parts man asks if she would draw him a picture and maybe help him out in figuring out what it is she needs. 
Reader: Draw the number 710 in the middle of the paper and draw a circle around the whole number. Now turn the paper upside down.


----------



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Dudes, Where's my dipstick?? (turbotwo28)*

maybe your used to automatic transmission they have dipsticks well some of them do manuals do not.


----------

